# AMD Rewards Prämien einlösen Hilfe erforderlich



## Alex242 (9. Februar 2019)

*AMD Rewards Prämien einlösen Hilfe erforderlich*

Hallo,
bei mir funktioniert das Einlösen der AMD Rewards Prämien nicht ( Wahrscheinlich sitzt das Problem vor dem Rechner  )
Resident Evil 2 => Klick auf den "Lösen sie bei Steam... " Balken
Fenster öffnet sich, Anmeldung bei AMD mit Steamaccount durchgeführt
AMD Zugriffsrechte erlaubt, Steam Login erfolgreich, Fenster schliessen

Und das wars, weder auf der AMD Rewards Seite hat sich was geändert, noch in meiner Steam Bibliothek kann ich was finden. Ein Rechner Neustart brachte auch keine Änderung.
Wer hat die Lösung ??
Danke Euch im Vorraus

Alex


----------

